

The economic crisis prompts an outbreak of politeness in business - daviday
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13110436

======
ryanwaggoner
This sounds like an Onion headline.

"Economy forces civility."

Kind of sad, actually.

